# außer + Kasus



## Whodunit

Heute Vormittag rief meine Schwester wieder "alle außer er" - der Rest war unverständlich. In diesem Lied wird von "außer einen super Sommer" gesungen. Welcher Fall folgt also?

In der Schule haben wir alle gelernt, dass der Dativ folgt. Doch wer macht schon das, was man in der Schule gesgat bekommt? Ich sage auch hin und wieder:

"Alle dürfen auf die Party - außer ich!"
"Ich erwarte nichts von dir außer den ersten Schritt."

Also benutze ich es analog zu "als", bei dem der vorhergehende Fall über den folgenden Fall entschiedet:

Er arbeitet als (ein) Maurer. (Nom)
Man verwendet "als" nur als einen Verbund zweier Sätze und nicht als Konjunktion. (Akk)
Leider gab es wieder eine Beiteiligung mit weniger als einem Drittel. (Dat)

Kann es es sein, dass sich das Wort "außer" auch so entwickelt?


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> "Alle dürfen auf die Party - außer ich!" autsch
> ...
> Kann es es sein, dass sich das Wort "außer" auch so entwickelt?



Das will ich nicht hoffen!


----------



## Paskovich

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Es ist einfach mal falsch und in meinem Umfeld wird das nicht so gesagt und wenn, dann wird es durch mich, auch wenn das nicht jeder zu schätzen weiß, korrigiert. .D


----------



## elroy

Aus meinem Grammatikbuch:


> _außer_ can also be used with the same case as the word to which it refers back, rather than with the dative.
> 
> Ich konnte *nichts* sehen außer *Lichter*.
> *Niemand* wird es machen können außer *ich*.
> 
> In effect _außer_ is used in such contexts to introduce a phrase in apposition rather than as a preposition.
> 
> Martin Durrell, _Hammer's German Grammar and Usage_, McGraw-Hill: 2002. page 429


----------



## Paskovich

Ketzerei! 

Mh, für mich hört sich das auch in dieser genannten Funktion komisch an.

Die beiden Beispielsätze hören sich so für falsch and und ich würde sie anders formulieren.

_Ich konnte nichts sehen, außer Lichtern._

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob da ein Komma hin muss, aber ich denke schon, wenn es ein Zusatz sein soll(Betonung).
Aber ob es nun ein Zusatz ist oder nicht, es muss im Dativ stehen, sonst hört es sich für mich komisch an.

Dasselbe gilt für den zweiten Satz.

_Niemand wird es machen können, außer mir._

So klingt der Satz für mich einfach besser. Es wird noch deutliche, wenn man ihn umstellt:

_Niemand, außer mir, wird es machen können._

>

_Niemand, außer ich, wird es machen können_ <- böse 


Der würde vielleicht gehen, wenn man ein anderes Wort als "außer" nähme:

_Niemand wird es machen können, höchstens/nur/bestenfalls ich._


Ich habe keine Ahnung von Grammatik, aber so sagt es mir mein Sprachgefühl.
Jegliche Kritik an diesem Beitrag bitte an dieses richten.


----------



## Whodunit

Paskovich said:
			
		

> _Niemand, außer ich, wird es machen können_ <- böse


 
Ich kann es nicht für "böse" halten, weil ich es selbst so sage. 

Im Englischen verhält es sich anders, denn dort verlangt ja "for" bei "except for" ein Objektpronomen. Im Deutschen ist das nur bei "abgesehen von" der Fall. Dass die Präposition "außer" wie "als" gebraucht wird, überrascht mich nicht, aber mich überrascht, dass es auch so standardsprachlich akzeptiert ist. Interessant sind noch die Anmerkungen im Duden:

mit Dativ (ist klar)
mit Akkusativ bei Bewegungsverben: außer allen Zweifel setzen; außer jeden Zusammenhang stellen; außer sich geraten
mit Genitiv nur in: außer Landes gehen

Eine Anmerkung wie in Elroys Grammatikbuch findet sich dort allerdings nicht. Paskovich, wie klingt der folgende Satz für dich?

"Niemand kann es lesen außer ihm selbst."

Den Nominativ finde ich hier besser.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Paskovich, wie klingt der folgende Satz für dich?
> 
> "Niemand kann es lesen außer ihm selbst."



Wie findest Du diesen hier:

"Niemand kann es lesen außer ich selbst."


----------



## jester.

FloVi said:
			
		

> Wie findest Du diesen hier:
> 
> "Niemand kann es lesen außer ich selbst."



Eindeutig falsch. Trotzdem regelmäßig zu hören.


----------



## Paskovich

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Paskovich, wie klingt der folgende Satz für dich?
> 
> "Niemand kann es lesen außer ihm selbst."
> 
> Den Nominativ finde ich hier besser.


Mh ich finde hier auch den Dativ besser und ich werde ihn wohl in jedem Beispiel besser bzw. einzig richtig finden.


Wie komisch hört sich denn schon allein der folgende Satz an?

Außer ich kann das keiner lesen!


EDIT:

Es mag hier keine Apposition sein, jedoch macht das für mich auch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Whodunit

Paskovich said:
			
		

> Wie komisch hört sich denn schon allein der folgende Satz an?
> 
> Außer ich kann das keiner lesen!


 
Nicht falscher als mein vorgeschlagener Satz. Klar ist er laut Duden falsch, aber das ist wieder so eine Änderung, über die sich streiten lässt - noch dazu wird sie von Elroys Grammatikbuch unterstützt.


----------



## cyanista

Ich mach mal meinen Duden auf. 

"Wenn das Bezugswort des auf _außer_ folgenden Substantivs in Nominativ, Genitiv oder Akkusativ steht, ist es möglich, dieses in den gleichen Kasus zu setzen; _außer_ ist dann Konjunktion".

Eigentlich das Gleiche, wie in Elroys Buch, nur die Erklärung ist etwas anders.

Es werden jedenfalls keine Beispiele aufgeführt, wo außer+Nom/Gen/Akk am Anfang stehen würde.


----------



## FloVi

cyanista said:
			
		

> Es werden jedenfalls keine Beispiele aufgeführt, wo außer+Nom/Gen/Akk am Anfang stehen würde.



Ist das der Fall, wenn "außer" als direkter Ersatz für "es sei denn" verwendet wird?

"Das passiert nie, außer ich will es so."

Meine Güte, hört sich das schräg an.


----------



## Jana337

FloVi said:
			
		

> Ist das der Fall, wenn "außer" als direkter Ersatz für "es sei denn" verwendet wird?
> 
> "Das passiert nie, außer ich will es so."
> 
> Meine Güte, hört sich das schräg an.


Wie würdest Du es sagen? Es sei denn ich will es so? Andere Möglichkeiten? 

Jana


----------



## jester.

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Wie würdest Du es sagen? Es sei denn ich will es so? Andere Möglichkeiten?
> 
> Jana



"außer wenn" klingt zwar auch irgendwie seltsam, aber ich denke es geht wohl:

Das passiert nie, außer wenn ich es so will.


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Wie würdest Du es sagen? Es sei denn ich will es so? Andere Möglichkeiten?
> 
> Jana


Ich würde "...außer / es sei denn, ich wollte es so." bevorzugen.


----------



## Agiii

*Moderatornotiz: Nachfolgender Thread mit existierendem zum selben Thema zusammengefasst.*

Ich bin gerade auf diesen Titel gestoßen:

_Alles Nazis außer ich_ (Quelle: Die Zeit, Sahra Wagenknecht: Alles Nazis außer ich)

Ich frage mich, warum man hier nicht: _Alles Nazis außer_ _mir_ schreibt.


----------



## Cliff Barnes

Weil immer mehr Deutsche ihre Muttersprache nicht mehr beherrschen. Deprimierend.


----------



## fdb

Cliff Barnes said:


> Weil immer mehr Deutsche ihre Muttersprache nicht mehr beherrschen. Deprimierend.



Zum Beispiel: „Morgen soll er bestattet werden, wir alle werden der Leiche folgen _außer ich“_ (Zelter an Goethe, 1828)


----------



## Riverplatense

Cliff Barnes said:


> Weil immer mehr Deutsche ihre Muttersprache nicht mehr beherrschen. Deprimierend.



Ich sehe das nicht so. Es gibt eine Norm, die (eine gewisse Zeit lang) stabil ist, und es gibt die tatsächliche Sprachverwendung, deren Stabilität grundsätzlich reduziert ist. Gewissermaßen beherrscht jeder die Muttersprache, nur die Normsprache beherrscht nicht jeder.


----------



## Hutschi

Laut Duden ist es korrekt.
Duden | außer | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
Duden-Beispiel: Niemand kann diese Schrift lesen außer ich.
Es ist hier Konjunktion und keine Präposition.

Siehe auch fdb #3.


----------



## Frank78

Der Dudeneintrag ist schon seltsam, im Deutschen gibt es keine Präposition, nach der der Nominativ folgt.

Daran ändert auch der Brief eines Musikers an Herrn Goethe nichts.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Laut Duden ist es korrekt.
> Duden | außer | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
> Duden-Beispiel: Niemand kann diese Schrift lesen außer ich.
> Es ist hier Konjunktion und keine Präposition.



Duden unterscheidet hier zwischen Konjunktion und Präposition. Bei der Präposition "außer" findet man folgendes Beispiel:
_
Niemand kann es lesen außer ihm selbst._

Bleibt die Frage, ob im ursprünglichen Beispiel "außer" wirklich eine Konjunktion ist oder doch eine Präposition und der Nominativ falsch. 

Im Ernst: im Falle einer Konjunktion müsste es sich um eine Ellipse handeln. Das ist hier noch einzusehen:

_Niemand kann diese Schrift lesen, außer ich (kann sie lesen)._

Im Ursprungssatz (_Alles Nazis außer ich_) handelt es sich m.E. aber um eine Präposition.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich hatte sofort beim Ursprungssatz an eine Ellipse gedacht. In Titeln und Überschriften sind solche Formen häufig.
Alles sind Nazis - außer ich, ich bin kein Nazi. Das ist völlig analog zu "Niemand kann diese Schrift lesen außer ich - ich kann sie lesen."
Wenn es als Präposition gedacht ist, ist es falsch.

Allerdings: Wenn ich einen Satz bilde, formt den mein Gehirn, ohne dass ich darüber nachdenke, ob es eine Präposition ist.
Den Dudeneintrag habe ich gesucht, weil ich solche Formen kannte. Im Nachgang. Es kam mir komisch vor, dass es falsch sein sollte.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Allerdings: Wenn ich einen Satz bilde, formt den mein Gehirn, ohne dass ich darüber nachdenke, ob es eine Präposition ist.
> Den Dudeneintrag habe ich gesucht, weil ich solche Formen kannte. Im Nachgang. Es kam mir komisch vor, dass es falsch sein sollte.


Wenn wir uns diese beiden Varianten anschauen:

(1) _Niemand kann das lesen außer ich._
(2) _Niemand kann das lesen außer mir._

Welchen Satz würdest du bervorzugen / automatisch bilden?  Ist der andere für dich auch akzeptabel?

Bei mir ist es eindeutig Variante (2).  Ich weiß, dass Variante (1) existiert, aber ich würde sie selbst nie verwenden.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe jetzt zu lange über die Formen nachgedacht. 

Ich glaube, 

wenn es um das Lesen als Vorgang des Sehens und Entzifferns geht, würde ich (1) bevorzugen: nur ich bin in der Lage, das zu entziffern.
wenn es um die Verfügbarkeit geht: (2) niemand kann das lesen außer mir, denn mir allein gehört das Buch und ich gebe es niemandem.
Aber das hat nur Wahrscheinlichkeitswert. 2/3 : 1/3 ungefähr.

Beachte aber auch:

Niemand - _außer ich_ - kann das entziffern.
_Niemand außer mir_ kann das entziffern.


----------



## Kajjo

@Hutschi, @Demiurg: Wie seht ihr den folgendes Beispiel:
_
Wer könnte das wissen außer ich?
Wer könnte das wissen außer mir?

Wer könnte das außer mir wissen?
Wer könnte das außer ich wissen?

Wer außer mir könnte das wissen?
Wer außer ich könnte das wissen?
_


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wie seht ihr den folgendes Beispiel:


_
Wer könnte das wissen_{,|;} _außer ich? _(Aber nur mit Satzzeichen.)
_Wer könnte das wissen außer mir?_

_Wer könnte das außer mir wissen?
Wer könnte das außer ich wissen?_

_Wer außer mir könnte das wissen?
Wer außer ich könnte das wissen?_


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe es wie Bernd. (#27)

Bei den Sätzen aus #1 bin ich beim zweiten Satz nicht sicher, würde aber auch dort ein Satzzeichen einsetzen. Beim ersten war schon eins vorhanden.

"Alle dürfen auf die Party - außer ich!"
"Ich erwarte nichts von dir - außer den ersten Schritt."
Ich bin nicht sicher, wie es sich nach der Rechtschreibreform verhält, die ja die Satzzeichen zum Teil "entgrammatikalisiert" hat. Vielleicht kann man sie weglassen (ich würde sie verwenden). Bei "oder" entfällt es ja. "Ich erwarte nichts von dir oder den ersten Schritt." Im Zweifel kann man ja den recht flexiblen Gedankenstrich setzen.


PS: Möglich wäre eine Form, wie:

_Wer könnte das -  außer ich - wissen? (Hier ist "ich" parallel zu "wer".)_


----------



## PaulQ

Hutschi said:


> "Ich erwarte nichts von dir - außer den ersten Schritt."


Der Akkusativ scheint mir unabhängig von „außer“ "Ich erwarte nichts von dir - außer den ersten Schritt."


----------



## bearded

Ein weiteres Beispiel des (für mich) inkorrekten Gebrauchs von _außer _habe ich neulich gefunden: in einem bayerischen Hotel, wo ich eine Urlaubszeit verbracht habe, fand ich  jeden Morgen auf dem Frühstückstisch ein Faltblatt (die ''Morgenpost''), welches u.a. jeweils einen 'Spruch des Tages' enthielt. Am 15.August lautete nun der Spruch wie folgt (vermutlich aus dem Englischen übersetzt):

_Alle Lebewesen außer der Mensch wissen, dass der Hauptzweck des Lebens darin besteht, es zu genießen (Samuel Butler)._

Ich hätte in diesem Kontext zweifellos ..._außer dem Menschen _gesagt, aber was mir meine nichtmuttersprachlichen Ohren sagen, ist wohl nicht entscheidend.


----------



## Gernot Back

_Außer_ kann sowohl Präposition mit dem Dativ als auch Konjunktion sein. Als Konjunktion folgt ihm dann derselbe Kasus wie derjenige, in der das Satzglied steht, auf das es sich bezieht.

Die gegebene Übersetzung des Satzes von Samuel Butler ist also auch richtig.
Cf.: Akkusativ oder Dativ?


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> _Außer_ kann sowohl Präposition mit dem Dativ als auch Konjunktion sein. Als Konjunktion folgt ihm dann derselbe Kasus wie derjenige, in der das Satzglied steht, auf das es sich bezieht.
> 
> Die gegebene Übersetzung des Satzes von Samuel Butler ist also auch richtig.
> Cf.: Akkusativ oder Dativ?


Sehe ich ähnlich. Darum geht auch das hier nicht:


berndf said:


> _Wer könnte das außer ich wissen?_


Denn _außer_ kann hier nur als Präposition interpretiert werden. Möglich wäre hingegen:
_Wer außer ich könnte das wissen?_


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> auch Konjunktion


Also in diesem Fall eine _beiordnende _(wie _und, aber..._) und keine _unterordnende _Konjunktion, wenn ich richtig verstehe.  Aber klingt ''außer der Mensch''  nicht trotzdem sonderbar - auch wenn grammatikalisch richtig?  Wäre stattdessen _außer dem Menschen _(mit 'außer' als Präposition) auch richtig gewesen?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Aber klingt ''außer der Mensch'' nicht trotzdem sonderbar


Nicht für mich.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Nicht für mich


Danke, berndf, aber beantworte bitte auch meine zweite Frage: wäre _Alle Lebewesen außer dem Menschen wissen… _auch richtig?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Danke, berndf, aber beantworte bitte auch meine zweite Frage: wäre _Alle Lebewesen außer dem Menschen wissen… _auch richtig?


Wie gesagt, ich sehe es wie Gernot: _Beides ist richtig_. Nominativ halte ich für natürlicher in diesem Satz: Eine Interpretation als Präposition kommt mir weniger sinnvoll vor. Aber das ist nur eine leichte Präferenz. Im Grunde ist es egal.


----------



## bearded

Nochmals besten Dank.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Möglich wäre hingegen:
> _Wer außer ich könnte das wissen?_


In #27 hattest Du das Gegenteil behauptet.  

@bearded 
"außer" + Dativ ist mir geläufiger als mit Angleichung an das Bezugswort.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> In #27 hattest Du das Gegenteil behauptet.


Nein. #27 und in #32 widersprechen sich nicht. Meine Behauptung war und ist:
_Wer könnte das außer ich wissen?_
_Wer außer ich könnte das wissen?_
Und in #32 habe ich sie auch begründet:


berndf said:


> Denn _außer_ kann hier [die mit markierte Variante] nur als Präposition interpretiert werden. Möglich wäre hingegen:
> _Wer außer ich könnte das wissen?_


----------



## JClaudeK

Schau mal:


berndf said:


> _Wer außer mir könnte das wissen?
> Wer außer ich könnte das wissen? _►__◄


----------



## berndf

Potzblitz. Dann habe ich mich damals vertan.


----------



## bearded

bearded said:


> Ich hätte in diesem Kontext  ..._außer dem Menschen _gesagt





JClaudeK said:


> außer" + Dativ ist mir geläufiger als mit Angleichung an das Bezugswort


 Es ist mir eine Erleichterung, dass in dieser Sache mindestens ein Muttersprachler ein ähnliches Sprachgefühl wie ich hat .


----------

